# Eternal GU195S



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

So I am a Navien guy through and through, but I came across an Eternal GU195S in my stock. I have only heard awful things as far as the heat exchanger lasting and other issues. I am scared to sell it to a customer, don't know what to do with the unit? Any advice.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Before I shut my business down I used Eternal a lot . Had for the most part good luck. Gas pressures and set up with a combustion analyzer is a must and venting has to be spot on. Put it in, go for it

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

127 welds on stainless product sitting in acidic condensate, I don't like the design, board and switch problems and ability to overdraw resulting in temp fluctuations aside.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ZL700 said:


> 127 welds on stainless product sitting in acidic condensate, I don't like the design, board and switch problems and ability to overdraw resulting in temp fluctuations aside.


Which manufacture do you work for??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MattZone said:


> So I am a Navien guy through and through, but I came across an Eternal GU195S in my stock. I have only heard awful things as far as the heat exchanger lasting and other issues. I am scared to sell it to a customer, don't know what to do with the unit? Any advice.


I'll buy it.  I love Eternals, we install them regularly. It is a great heater if installed correctly.

David


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Before I shut my business down I used Eternal a lot . Had for the most part good luck. Gas pressures and set up with a combustion analyzer is a must and venting has to be spot on. Put it in, go for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


You are so correct here.

David


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

I have heard nothing but how the units heat exchanger leaks in a few years. It is all over the internet, as well I have seen first hand experience.

I got my hands on this unit a week ago, I dont know if they have corrected issues. I don't know what to do with it. I want to install it for someone but I am afraid it will leak within 6 years.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We've installed about 50 of them in the past 4-5 years. So far, zero problems and about 50 happy customers, although one of them is in my house and I'm not an actual customer.

I've heard of lots of commercial failures though.

David


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been putting in a few Naviens, not a lot, hard sells here. But so far I really like them. The recirc pump they come with is a nice feature and works really well. Also there tech support is awesome(Naviens).


----------



## msheldonmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

I have installed eternal with no problems, but I have switched to the naviens for the internal buffer tanks with recirculating systems built in. The biggest issue I've had is going behind my guys to change the pin settings on the board. The biggest seller is no need to bump up to medium pressure gas.


----------



## ekapec (Jun 16, 2014)

we had one with a leaking heat exchanger (if thats whats in the picture), caused corrosion everywhere inside. Customer was under warranty still luckly. But there was also a decent amount of scale inside the heat exchanger and the thing snapped right off without effort. Customer service was easy to deal with. We have had bigger issues with I believe an 8yr old noritz, not exactly sure which model though.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> 127 welds on stainless product sitting in acidic condensate, I don't like the design, board and switch problems and ability to overdraw resulting in temp fluctuations aside.


 ^^^^^^
Like I said

Just heard they may shut down operations too, need to wait and see but the boss quit, that is true


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ekapec said:


> we had one with a leaking heat exchanger (if thats whats in the picture), caused corrosion everywhere inside. Customer was under warranty still luckly. But there was also a decent amount of scale inside the heat exchanger and the thing snapped right off without effort. Customer service was easy to deal with. We have had bigger issues with I believe an 8yr old noritz, not exactly sure which model though.


 That's the water pressure switch . They sent out a recall kit for that a while back .


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cal said:


> That's the water pressure switch . They sent out a recall kit for that a while back .


Cal is correct. We are getting reimbursed $100 per heater to remove this pressure switch. Takes about 5-10 minutes, one of my guys did 10 in one day recently. Although it took numerous phone calls to coordinate that.

These are all pre 2013 heaters.

David


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Just heard they may shut down operations too, need to wait and see but the boss quit, that is true


Really? Wow, what a shame. The Eternal was years ahead of the competition in many ways.

David


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Really? Wow, what a shame. The Eternal was years ahead of the competition in many ways. David


 I agree ! That's not good news.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

The main issue is the wps (water pressure sensor ) on top of the bladder. My supplier sgive out a free recall kit its a Lil stainless steel cap and sensor and the unit is good to go. Problem is on tanks prior to 10\2013


----------

